# Hitch Rack for highway use



## party_wagon (Oct 10, 2008)

What racks would you go to for cruising at 80 on the interstate?


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

Any of them? A hitch rack is shielded from wind via the car (unless you have a tiny convertiable) and is generally quite secure from pulling/pushing with constant forces. The purpose of a hitch is to tow heavy things!


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I dont think any of them are not rated for highway use.


----------



## party_wagon (Oct 10, 2008)

A lot of racks come with a top speed of 65 mph warning. If I take off on vacation I want to be able to cruise for 6 hours with confidence.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

I used one of the cheap hitch racks from Performance for 12 years with no issues. I certainly don't drive slow. I've recently purchased the 4 bike version of the same rack. They used to be branded as XPLOR but are now Transit. I think Hollywood also sells the same rack as well. Cheap. Simple. Effective.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok, I will say it: 1up rack.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

party_wagon said:


> A lot of racks come with a top speed of 65 mph warning.


Which ones?

Also, FWIW, 65mph is the max recommended speed if you're towing anything, anyway.


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

probably lawyers got to them. 55mph is the towing limit in CA. 80mph is the speed limit on almost no roads in the US.

seasucker also recommends observing posted speed limits. but they certainly hold faster than that, e.g. 140 mph is fine. and they have way more speed related stresses than any hitch rack.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

I've seen video of a car with bikes on a roof rack driving the Nurburging. It's not a hitch rack but close enough lol. Also, the Seasucker rack system was tested at over 140mph on a Nascar on some of their marketing stuff. Obviously a hitch rack is way more aero with the bikes tucked under the draft of the car.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

mbmtb said:


> 80mph is the speed limit on almost no roads in the US.


There are many miles of western interstate with 80 mph speed limits.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I was unusually late for my group ride on Sunday, I was pushing 80 which I normally dont, bike or not.

Zero issues, but its better to keep things mellow. Most people drive 70/75mph here, so 65/60 you are holding up traffic. Lol


Harold said:


> Which ones?
> 
> Also, FWIW, 65mph is the max recommended speed if you're towing anything, anyway.


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jcd46 said:


> I was unusually late for my group ride on Sunday, I was pushing 80 which I normally dont, bike or not.
> 
> Zero issues, but its better to keep things mellow. Most people drive 70/75mph here, so 65/60 you are holding up traffic. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


I don't care what "traffic" is doing, I'm not going faster than abt 65 with a trailer.

But since this is about hitch racks, I have never adjusted my speed on the highway because of a hitch rack.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> Ok, I will say it: 1up rack.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


What he or she said but I have no idea what a LGMS210 is.

Around here friends only let friends buy a 1Up or Saris if they can't afford the 1Up. Our 1Up has survived 6 years of near constant use and sustained high speed cruising where allowed. The AL and stainless construction have it in fine shape compared to steel and plastic racks that get as much use.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol^^ that's Tapatalk's stupid signature, removed.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

party_wagon said:


> A lot of racks come with a top speed of 65 mph warning. If I take off on vacation I want to be able to cruise for 6 hours with confidence.


Lawyers....

Just avoid the swing rack where the bike hangs from the top tube and you'll be fine.
1up or similar that doesn't touch the frame.


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

I use a Surco hitch rack that I got from 4wheelonline. It is very stable, and no wobbling/shaking at highway speeds.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Until this thread, I've never even considered highway speed when using a hitch rack. I "still" use a old 2" receiver SportRack (2 bike platform). By old, I mean 20 years. 85+ MPH has never been an issue (yes, we have legal speed limits up to 85). But admittedly, it is all steel construction, no aluminum or plastic except for foam protectors on the frame hooks.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've cruised at 80+ with roof (Yakima) and hitch (Saris Superclamp and Thule T2) racks. MPG will go down with either rack.


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

I'll throw my vote in for any good hitch rack so that you don't have to worry about low clearance when you have your bike on the car. Not that I drove into my garage twice with the bike on my car back in the day.. :madman:


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

For the paranoid, I'd concentrate on the obscured brake lights I see on nearly very rack on the road. Buy a proper 4way module and wire up the rack with a real brake/tail/turn light. Having some phone holding clown rear end you and your bikes is a much more real concern, and having ineffective lights is a way to aggravate the problem. 

40 mph on the bumpy rutted roads around here would put more forces on a loaded bike rack than any 80mph trip down an expressway.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Thule doubletrack is what I use, I've logged countless miles with my different bikes attached with the cruise set at 80


----------



## pikeman (Jun 24, 2009)

I prefer it over a roof rack. Much easier to load and unload too. I've had both. I currently have a single one up and a Tule T2.


----------



## Quick62bug (Aug 6, 2013)

I was rollin 80-90 mph with my T2 pro in a Civic sport hatch. No issues other than horrible mpg.


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

I've been using a Swagman Semi 2.0 platform hitch rack for about 4 years now. It's been on the highway doing 80-85 as well as some dirt roads leading to trailheads. I've had no issues at all. It has the threaded hitchpin which snugs up the rack so it doesn't wobble. There might be a few mm of wobble but nothing to even bat an eye at. I'd definitely buy another rack like this.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

party_wagon said:


> A lot of racks come with a top speed of 65 mph warning. If I take off on vacation I want to be able to cruise for 6 hours with confidence.


 it's not a trailer, get a rack that you like and within budget, install correctly, secure bikes correct tly and you will be fine.

If it flies off at 66mph or 80mph, you will have maybe the most incredible follow up post in history of MTBR.

Side note, this year 3 bikes on 1upusa hitch rack. 75mph, nothing budged.

Years ago in SoCal, rode Noble Canyon during Santa Anna. 2 bikes on a roof rack, 70 mph, wind gusts 30mph+, insane gusts where the 8 goes over canyon right before Pine Valley exit. Rack held, But looked more closely at home and the rack was pushed backwards 4 inches. Not sure if it would have blown off, but sure felt lucky after seeing how much the footings moved.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR (Apr 20, 2004)

party_wagon said:


> What racks would you go to for cruising at 80 on the interstate?


I got a speeding ticket in Northern Utah going 98 mph in an 80 mph zone and my bike was fine. Ticket was relatively cheap as well.


----------

